# Philips Philishave... anyone use them?



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Just ordered one of these, 



 as I'm trying to tidy my act up, but fed up of hacking myself to death if I can't be arsed to go through the rigmorole of soaking my face for an hour in the bath before wet shaving (gingery beard is obviously very tough).

Had a Braun back in the day about 10 years ago, but this'll be my first foray back into electic shavers for a while, as the old' beard trimmer/stubble look doesn't always cut it.

So, any advocates?

I realise I should've asked this before ordering :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

evening bump?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I am afraid to say I have used a 3 headed electric shaver in the past and IMO was terrible! I went back to a more standard Braun shaver and never looked back.

In saying that though it was the same brand but a different model and it was a few years ago. So yours will hopefully be different.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

id_doug said:


> I am afraid to say I have used a 3 headed electric shaver in the past and IMO was terrible! I went back to a more standard Braun shaver and never looked back.
> 
> In saying that though it was the same brand but a different model and it was a few years ago. So yours will hopefully be different.


No worries bud. I've avoided them in the past for that reason and had a braun like you say, but I kinda thought "you'll never know if you don't try", and the reviews they get are really good. Apparently there's a bit of an art to it.

Plus I'm nursing a regrettably sore neckline at the moment after blunting two Rzor (or whatever the company is) blades on my beardy face a few days back. :wall:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes

I had the coolskin too.

It is OK if you shave every 1-2 days, any longer than that and it misses bits.

If you have sensative skin, it will take 2 weeks of red-raw pain and in-growing hair spots to get through before it eases up (says give it two weeks in the instructions) and then you have to be very methodical and very careful about how you shave otherwise you'll miss bits. It takes 1/2 an hour to shave too.

Apart from that, it's great.

I went back to my wet-shave and just used a better foam and technique. All is well now. The electric is sitting on the shelf collecting dust and should really be thrown.

EDIT:

I use the Azor, You need a rich, thick lather and keep it WET. Pull the razor down/up and don't push it into your face.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Yes
> 
> I had the coolskin too.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the honest feedback. Kind of went through that cycle with my old braun; using it for a while... then learning to wet shave properly... before deciding eternal stubble was the way forward. Never have skin problems with just a beard trimmer.

But, I kind of prefer looking a bit shorter shaved now though, nothing seems to be any good at removing a reasonable bit of growth though. :wall:

Either way, I'll feed back :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

McClane said:


> Just ordered one of these, Philips SensoTouch RQ1180cc GyroFlex 2D Electric Shaver Metallic Red with Clean and Charge Stand: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty
> as I'm trying to tidy my act up, but fed up of hacking myself to death if I can't be arsed to go through the rigmorole of soaking my face for an hour in the bath before wet shaving (gingery beard is obviously very tough).
> 
> Had a Braun back in the day about 10 years ago, but this'll be my first foray back into electic shavers for a while, as the old' beard trimmer/stubble look doesn't always cut it.
> ...


Yep, I use Philishave as do my two lads. Using a caveman instrument to get a shave just isnt my idea of being civilised.

If you are returning to leccie shaving, you must give your skin time to get accustomed to the leccie shave. It'll take a good fortnight, maybe 3 or 4 weeks.

As with any shave, its best not to shave for at least 30 mins after you get up in a morning.

I've used a braun foil previously. A very comfortable shave but I find the cutters tend to 'flick' the cut hair all over the shop!

I currently use a standard 3 head philishave. Its almost as comfortable as the braun but is quieter and doesnt flick the cut hair all over the place.

TBH, I dont bother with pre shave lotions and the beauty of a leccie is you can shave twice a day if need be without getting sore.

I get all my shavers from here.

I havent wet shaved for about 10 years and since I stopped have never had sore skin, inflamed skin. That's why I got my sons on leccie instead of the ritual bloodletting in the morning with a blade.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a Philishave that's getting on for 8 years now, (The 8894? from the Bond Film... ). It's a great shaver and would never go back to wet shaves as it's so much more convenient, plus you can shave in the shower without needing the mirror.

I can't tell from the one that you've linked to, but some don't collect the hair so can get a bit messy. 

I was tempted by one of the Braun ones last Xmas, but put some new foils in and it's just like new. I give it a quick spray of Viakal when I change the foils to get rid of any limescale, and just rinse it under the hot tap after use.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

McClane said:


> But, I kind of prefer looking a bit shorter shaved now though,


In other words, you're getting grey in your beard and looking old like the rest of us :lol:

I've tried electrics and they work fine. However, I like to leave my stubble aweek if i'm on holiday or it's christmas or something and then you are back to square one.

The routine is key i think.


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Im looking for a new shaver too. I've had the Philishave 8290 i think it is. It's been good but i just dont get a clean shave.

I've been looking at the new Braun 7 series and they look sweet!! but not 100%..

I dont have to shave daily for work so I end up shaving every 3 or 4 days so when i do shave i've got a thick stuble to get through. Not sure if the braun can tackle this..

any suggestions??


----------

